# LET ME IN!!



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay...just curious if anyone has a suggestion on how I can stop Cole's latest annoying/destructive behavior.

When he goes out to potty and/or with the other dogs and then he wants to come in he starts jumping up on the door and he has scratched the screen and it is loud as well. He is out for maybe 2-3 min. Sometimes he stays out for 5-7 min by himself. He is not left out for long alone. 

I make him sit before he comes in...he is very controlled about those manners, but I am not sure about how to correct this, since he is outside and I am inside. 

Right now, I am standing and waiting for him to jump up and when he does I tell him "No jumping, SIT" and he sits but then he jumped again in a few seconds. 

Will the patience and understanding he won't be abandoned come with age or do I need to be doing something else? Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

No it doesn't come with age. They always want to be with you even when they are older. Some will play and sun alone outside but others won't even breach a doorway unless your going too.
Some people use a spray water bottle to teach them to stop jumping on the door. If they jump on the door they get sprayed and don't get to come in. Once they are patiently waiting you open the door and call them in. You can just get a doggie door and let them come and go as they please.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Two words worked for us...doggy door!


----------

